

Say Hello To Google Voice For The iPhone. - bretthellman
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/16/google-voice-for-the-iphone/

======
pavs
Can we please try to avoid multiple version of the same topic. We have a
Google official link on the front page right now do we need to have a
"TechCrunch Version" of _every_single_ news release out there?

Flagged.

------
jwu711
seriously about time ... now if they only let you set your outgoing phone
number so i could really convert just to one.

